# Billing but supported in this version of Google play....



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

While I was using flip board, that message popped up 3 or 4 times. I haven't used the market for hours....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't really know what you're asking... I mean, I don't think that's like a Thunderbolt ROM sort of issue...Try re-installing Flipboard?

Sorry, that's all I got...


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry that was unclear. I was using flip board, not really relevant, when I got a system pop up massage that said " billing not supported on this version of Google play." The message appeared 3 or 4 times quickly corresponding to activity in the 3g arrows. It was as if some action in the background was attempting to make a Google play purchase. Making me think my phone, or account has been compromised. If not... I've never seen this message before...and it was odd.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you check the flipboard page on Google play, they recently implemented shopping cart features, but Google play billing is not currently part of flipboard's permissions, so it's not fully implemented. That's likely the cause of the messages you were seeing. Also, you get system massages? Where do I sign up? Lol


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> If you check the flipboard page on Google play, they recently implemented shopping cart features, but Google play billing is not currently part of flipboard's permissions, so it's not fully implemented. That's likely the cause of the messages you were seeing. Also, you get system massages? Where do I sign up? Lol


Lol cool thanks! The community never fails. The massages are my own tweak, and they are proprietary.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

gammaxgoblin said:


> The massages are my own tweak, and they are proprietary.


Well shiz. I always knew android could do more than just run phones! Lol


----------

